# Evanix coming up with some real shooters



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

The folks at Evanix, the Korean air rifle company, are coming up with fully automatic and semi-auto air rifles. They look interesting and should open up quick follow up shots for some who can't hit things with the first shot - or just like shooting quickly.

I have an Evanix Blizzard and love it. Have taken coyotes with it as well as a lot of other stuff. Longest shots are just under 100 yards on pest birds. Am waiting to see what these new offerings will do and what they cost.

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ind ... 174.0.html

This will get you to a bit of info, videos of the action and some discussion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Did you have to show me that?  They sure are a lot faster to shoot than my old Sheridan Blue Streak.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Did you have to show me that?  They sure are a lot faster to shoot than my old Sheridan Blue Streak.


Plainsman on the Air Rifle Forum? Will wonders never cease? :beer:
Having a Blue Streak you all ready know that you don't need the fast or expensive stuff to have fun.
Not considering selling it are you?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Not considering selling it are you?


Not as long as I have ammo. 

It doesn't shoot great with the old cylindrical Sheridan pellets, but with the Diablo it's nearly one hole at 20 yards. I found a local sports shop that had some 5mm and should run down and buy their last two canisters today. I found a couple of canisters of Beeman 5mm in Bismarck a couple of weeks ago. I'm up to about 4000 rounds now, so I'm good for a while. Half of that is the old Sheridan stuff, so I'll have to use that for close range work. I have an old 4X Scopchief rimfire scope on it from way back in hmmm maybe late 1960's, but it sure is nice on that old rifle. 
I have been looking for an excuse to buy one of the Nitro-Piston.


----------

